# Electrodessication malignant lesions



## SALYER (Mar 19, 2009)

The doctor removed 3 lesions, all in the upper arm, shoulder area. He gave me the sizes of the lesions but I don't know if I add these together or code seperately or just used to largest diameter excision code? Not sure how the rule applies to other forms of destruction, besides removal. Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 20, 2009)

*Need the op report to be sure*

You title your post "Electrodessication of malignant lesion" ... 
I'm going to assume (I know, bad idea) that you definitely know the lesions are malignant due to prior biopsy/path report.

Okay "electrodessication" makes me think the lesions were destroyed, not excised. Look at 17260-17266. Each lesion is coded separately, according to the size of the lesion.

Removal / excision is NOT destruction.  Excision would be coded using 11600-11606. Again, each lesion is coded separately according to the size of that lesion, plus smallest margin required for complete removal. You would code layered or comples repair separately (adding the lengths of the repairs together for like categories to arrive at one code).

I hope that helps. It would really be best for your post the scrubbed op note to get an accurate response. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## SALYER (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, they were definitley malignant and they were destroyed be electrodessication. You answered my question, thank you!


----------

